

What font is this? - plg
http://www.scribd.com/doc/262720332

======
jgeorge
Almost completely certain it's Bodoni.

[http://www.identifont.com/show?GL](http://www.identifont.com/show?GL)

------
Raphmedia
Could it be Bembo Book, ITC Legacy Serif Pro, or Garamond ?

